# Koppelung von ET und IT? Türklingel am PC?



## braintick (9. April 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe gehört, dass man auf der Xbox Linux installieren kann.

Was mich unheimlich reizen würde wäre, die Haushaltselektronik und Elektrotechnik über den PC abzuwickeln. Dass zum Beispiel die Türklingel an den PC angeschlossen wird und ein Programm mitschreibt zu welcher Uhrzeit jemand geklingelt hat. Oder dass automatisch um 6:00 Uhr morgens die Rollos hochgefahren werden und das Licht angeschaltet wird.

Dazu braucht man aber eine Schnittstelle PC zu Stromkreislauf und eine Möglichkeit diese anzusteuern bzw. abzufragen. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten? Wenn ja wie?

Ich würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen könnte.
Vielen Dank.


----------

